# Farbebene entfernen / Farbstich, Farbe subtrahieren



## MOPO (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe leider als mir mal langweilig war zwei Fotos mit einem Handy-Phototool bearbeitet und dann auch gespeichert, so dass die Originalversion verloren ging.
Kern der BEarbeitung ist eine Einfärbung mit einem Türkis bzw. einem Magentastich.

Was kann ich nun in Photoshop tun um die Originalfarben wiederherzustellen****
(siehe Foto!)
danke!


----------



## Leola13 (3. Januar 2011)

Hai,

Ebene - Einstellungsebene - selektive Farbkorrektur

..  aber so 100% wird das nichts.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

nach kurzem Suchen stoß ich auf folgenden ersten Tipp von Martin:


> Bild / Anpassen / Gradationskurven
> Auf die rechte kleine Pipette (Weißpunkt) klicken und im Bild an die hellste Stelle (weißer Schal) klicken
> Auf die linke kleine Pipette (Schwarzpunkt) klicken und am unteren Bildrand im schwarzen Mantel klicken
> 
> ...



Zusätzlich würde ich dann in der Farbbalance die Mittelwerte etwas vom Magenta (+70 in Richtung grün) und dann auch Blau (-40 in Richtung gelb) befreien und ein wenig Rot (+10 in Richtung rot) für etwas Wärme im Bild dazugeben. Dann mit ein wenig Tonwertkorrektur (den mittleren Regler auf ca. 1,6) und bei Bedarf noch etwas Helligkeit (-38) und Kontrast (+50) erhöhen.
Das Ergebnis ist im Anhang kann aber sicher mit etwas Fleiß weiter aufgearbeitet werden, jedoch wird es weiter unscharf bleiben 

Grüße Marco


edit: Das Weiß dann natürlich nicht am Schal sondern am Kissen oder der Bluse pipettieren, da es dort am hellsten ist und das Schwarz am seitlichen Bändchen des Slip.


----------

